# Medicare.gov and their phone number seem to be broken.



## Erika (Nov 5, 2019)

Is anyone having trouble with finding a new drug plan on Medicare.gov? When I put in the drugs I use it tells me that the cost of my drugs and the insurance will be over $20,000. a year. In some cases over $40,000. If I purchased them myself with no insurance it would be less than $8000. per year. So thenI just went into the site without signing in and came up with totally different cost. More in line with what I have been paying. I got on live chat and explained the problem and was told to call 1-800-633-4227 which I did and got the menu of menus. The problem was no matter what number or voice choice I put in it just acted as if I hadn't replied and told me I would have to call again.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 5, 2019)

Erika said:


> Is anyone having trouble with finding a new drug plan on Medicare.gov? When I put in the drugs I use it tells me that the cost of my drugs and the insurance will be over $20,000. a year. In some cases over $40,000. If I purchased them myself with no insurance it would be less than $8000. per year. So thenI just went into the site without signing in and came up with totally different cost. More in line with what I have been paying. I got on live chat and explained the problem and was told to call 1-800-633-4227 which I did and got the menu of menus. The problem was no matter what number or voice choice I put in it just acted as if I hadn't replied and told me I would have to call again.


Erika, do you have a medicare supplement broker in your area?  Just call one and talk to them about your plan D - that would be my suggestion.  These people are really up on the coverage as they sell the policies.


----------



## GreenSky (Nov 5, 2019)

I wonder if calling your insurance agent for help ever crossed your mind.  That's what we do for our clients (or at least should be doing).

Rick


----------



## Erika (Nov 6, 2019)

Liberty and Greensky,  I have a high f plan through an agent. I will call him. I just figured I could do it myself though Medicare.gov and was wondering if the site was broken. Also their phone number is broken. I wanted to see if anyone else had this experience. Thank you both for replying.


----------

